# Hintergrund entfernen



## Eva (16. März 2004)

Hallo
Kennt von euch zufällig ein Programm oder einen Algorithmus, der den Hintergrund eines Bildes entfernt? 
Zum Beispiel bei einem Bild mit einem Gesicht sollte der Hintergrund entfernt werden!

Danke für Eure Hilfe, 

Eva


----------



## ssc (16. März 2004)

*Zauberlehrlig*

Benutze mal in deinem Programm die Zauberstabfunktion.

Damit kannst du Hintergrundbereiche markiren und einfach entfernen.

Sollte funktionieren


----------



## Eva (16. März 2004)

Naja, das ging auch, aber ich möchte etwa bei 300 Bilder den Hintergrund entfernen und da wäre ein Algorithmus, der das automatisch ausführt, sehr fein. 

Eva


----------



## ssc (16. März 2004)

Wäre cool wenn du das dazu geschrieben hättest  ;-) 

Da kann ich leider nicht helfen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. März 2004)

Hi,

Wenn Deine 300 Bilder den gleichen bzw. auch nur einen monochromen Hintergrund haben, dürfte das kein Problem sein. Du erstellst Dir in Photoshop eine  neue Aktion, in der ein bestimmter Bereich des Bildes mit dem schon beschriebenem Zauberstab markiert wird (dieser muss dann natürlich auf allen Bildern identisch sein) und dann kannst Du diesen ausgewählten Bereich löschen.
Wenn Du kein PS hast, mit Irfan View müßte die ganze Geschichte auch gehen, zumindest mit der Stapelverarbeitung.
Solltest Du noch Fragen  haben, keine Scheu 

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Eva (18. März 2004)

Hallo, 
kennst du einen direkten Algorithmus auch Also nicht über ein anderes Programm

Eva


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. März 2004)

? Versteh nicht so ganz, auf was Du hinauswillst...

Das mit der Stapelverarbeitung wurde doch schon hinreichend beschrieben. Und der Tip mit dem anderen Programm war nur, falls Du kein PhotoShop besitzen solltest. Also stell bitte nochmal präzise Deine Frage, dann verstehe ich / wir ein wenig mehr...

Gruss vom ALF


----------

